# Acrylic overlay on TOES



## MAChostage (Jun 3, 2009)

I've been wondering what is the benefit of having an acrylic overlay on your toenails.  Seems kind of strange to have to go every couple of weeks to get your "toe fill" on.  My initial guess was that maybe it creates a smoother surface for your pedicure.  Someone please enlighten me.


----------



## rimberry (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow, I've never heard of someone putting acrylic on their toe nails. I would assume maybe if their toenail fell off? to create a smooth surface? interesting.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 3, 2009)

My friend does it all the time...and they just look so fake to me..I think she gets hers to long...Just No....She says she likes hers to all look perfect...Ok they don;t really...but they are her feet..so Oh well


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 3, 2009)

^^Ha ha!  I hear ya!  I just can't understand why you'd do it, and I don't know if I've ever seen anyone with it.  Now I'm going to start watching feet to see if I notice anything like this -- and people will think I'm crazy (or have some kind of foot fetish)!


----------



## User35 (Jun 3, 2009)

maybe thats like twinkle toes ? Have you gals heard of them they are the SHiiiiiz !!! its not really acrylic...more of a clear gel. While the gel is still wet they put a mixture of any color of glitter on, they dry under a uv lamp thingy and then a clear coat of gel stuff. They look rad and last me about 4-5 weeks. I get em all thetime in summer becuase Im very active and hard on normal pedicures. They are SUPER sparkly too.

blah blah blah I talk too much..I just wanted 2 share the wonder of twinkle toes.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 3, 2009)

I had them done a couple summers ago. I liked them, they were a hair longer than my natural toenails. I liked the way it looked when I went out and wore my 4' heels, hot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They felt weird to me in closed toed shoes, that is why I do not have them anymore.


----------



## ruthless (Jun 4, 2009)

To get that "perfect" pink and white look. It's more common than you think actually. Some people have really narly toenails and this I suppose improves the look. Not a good idea if you have any kind of fungus issues though.


 I can't stand having long toenails, mine are as short as I can file them. Although I'd go a bit longer if I had fakers on


----------



## User67 (Jun 4, 2009)

If they are done to look natural I think they can be nice. However, most of the time when I see people with them they have them done super long, painted with neon colors & tons of designs & rhinestones all over them. I mean they are so tacky & long that they would literally have to go up a shoe size so that they would fit into a closed toe shoe. Not cute!


----------



## MACLovin (Jun 4, 2009)

^haha! I was just talking to my friend about this the other day.. i was like, why would people want to have toenails like that? friggin bangles and gems and other decorative items hanging from them? ew. you're right you have to go up half a size to fit them into shoes. haha


----------



## nichollecaren (Jun 4, 2009)

Ive seen ppl get fungus wearing acrylic too long on toes all the time at the salon. After witnessing the removal of a lady's polish to reveal ugly green fungus! *ack* I decided to never entertain the idea. My toenail chipped...I cut the other one down to match lol


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 4, 2009)

I personally would not be interested in doing this. However, I can see if one had damaged toenails and wanted to "recreate" smooth nails, it could be an option.


----------



## nichollecaren (Jun 4, 2009)

sorry...I couldnt resist!


from brookelovesbeauty's blog
MAKE-UP. HAIR. SKIN. BEAUTY GOSSIP.


----------



## Peach08 (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   maybe thats like twinkle toes ? Have you gals heard of them they are the SHiiiiiz !!! its not really acrylic...more of a clear gel. While the gel is still wet they put a mixture of any color of glitter on, they dry under a uv lamp thingy and then a clear coat of gel stuff. They look rad and last me about 4-5 weeks. I get em all thetime in summer becuase Im very active and hard on normal pedicures. They are SUPER sparkly too.

blah blah blah I talk too much..I just wanted 2 share the wonder of twinkle toes.  
 
i get this done too! its such a great way to get long lasting color on your toes, and it really does last for as long as they say it does. i usually get mine before going on vacation and it doesn't chip or anything from the wear and tear of salt water etc


----------



## GreekChick (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_sorry...I couldnt resist!


from brookelovesbeauty's blog
MAKE-UP. HAIR. SKIN. BEAUTY GOSSIP._


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 4, 2009)

i googled twinkle toes, they look cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i couldn't have fake toes though, it would creep me out.. though i have a friend who does them and hers look nice.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 4, 2009)

those toenails that nichollecaren posted are too much...
scary & imagine if you accidently hit something, ouch
i would be interested in getting twinkle toes, although a simple pedicure with white tips lasts me about 2 weeks and i go swimming every weekend.


----------



## User67 (Jun 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_sorry...I couldnt resist!


from brookelovesbeauty's blog
MAKE-UP. HAIR. SKIN. BEAUTY GOSSIP._

 
OMG LOL! Wow, I have never seen any quite that drastic!


----------



## User67 (Jun 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_those toenails that nichollecaren posted are too much...
scary & imagine if you accidently hit something, ouch
i would be interested in getting twinkle toes, although a simple pedicure with white tips lasts me about 2 weeks and i go swimming every weekend._

 
Or what if someone stepped on them? Ouch! I never have a problem making my pedicures last either, my toes never chip. It's my fingers that I am always touching up.


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 5, 2009)

Now that is just RIDANKULOUS!!  


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_sorry...I couldnt resist!


from brookelovesbeauty's blog
MAKE-UP. HAIR. SKIN. BEAUTY GOSSIP._


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 5, 2009)

i agree, my pedicures always last a long while.


----------



## Kayteuk (Jun 6, 2009)

I keep seeing reviews about Twinkle toes but I have no idea where to buy the kit to do it myself... And there seems to be no Spas near me in Florida that do them either... *sigh*...


----------



## Fataliya (Jun 6, 2009)

Not that I condone such strange behavior, but they do make press on toenails. 

I guess if I had to choose the LESS (and yet still) creepy option, I'd go for the press ons. Blech!

ETA: Can someone post pics of Twinkle Toes? Google came up with nothing but shoes and socks, lol.


----------



## AllisonWeaver (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_Not that I condone such strange behavior, but they do make press on toenails. 

I guess if I had to choose the LESS (and yet still) creepy option, I'd go for the press ons. Blech!

ETA: Can someone post pics of Twinkle Toes? Google came up with nothing but shoes and socks, lol._

 
Try searching for "Twinkle Toes manicure" rather than just "Twinkle Toes"
I had the same problem until I added 'manicure' to my search


----------



## User35 (Jun 6, 2009)

when I go get another color on in about a week I'll post some pics. Ive tried to find pics on the internet and its hard to find...and as far as I know you can only get it done in salons,I dont think you can buy them for home use.


----------



## nichollecaren (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AllisonWeaver* 

 
_Try searching for "Twinkle Toes manicure" rather than just "Twinkle Toes"
I had the same problem until I added 'manicure' to my search 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
this is all i could find:

http://www.youngnails.co.uk/images/u...winkletoes.jpg


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_Not that I condone such strange behavior, but they do make press on toenails. 

I guess if I had to choose the LESS (and yet still) creepy option, I'd go for the press ons. Blech!

ETA: Can someone post pics of Twinkle Toes? Google came up with nothing but shoes and socks, lol._

 
i've used press on toenails in a lovely pink french manicure and they worked out great! it was a quick & cheap fix for the open toe heels i was wearing, i didn't have time to paint my toenails so i used them for one night, i don't think they would last any longer than a few days.


----------



## ShockBunnie (Jun 10, 2009)

It kind of creeps me out too, hahah


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 11, 2009)

i am almost ashamed to say that i used the press on ones. some of them look pretty nice, considering..


----------

